# Nikon announces D3200 - 24 MP APS-C



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

the new nikon looks like a killers entry level camera with 24mp for under $700, yes the iso performance will probably be shocking but will people who buy even understand that.


----------



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

also 4fps :O


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like I will be buying one of these when they arrive

My son-in-law uses Noink for Astro Photography - so that is his birthday present sorted


----------



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Looks like I will be buying one of these when they arrive
> 
> My son-in-law uses Noink for Astro Photography - so that is his birthday present sorted



I'm sure he will be very happy, if canon comes out with something like this i dont see what they are going to do to the 70d/7d mk2


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 19, 2012)

On the UK sites already

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-nikon-d3200-digital-slr-camera-body/p1530654


----------



## Stu_bert (Apr 19, 2012)

like the little wi-fi. sensible price for once....


----------



## caruser (Apr 19, 2012)

recon photography said:


> the new nikon looks like a killers entry level camera with 24mp for under $700, yes the iso performance will probably be shocking but will people who buy even understand that.



It appears that even most reviewers don't understand it -- in the opposite sense: I've seen comparisons between the 5D3 and the D800 where the conclusion was that the D800 was significantly worse at higher ISOs; others noted that the difference went away when downsizing the D800 to 5D3 resolution.

Put together it sounds like the conclusions about the D800 being worse were drawn from 100% crops, i.e. comparing the same number of pixels, rather than, as would be necessary for a valid conclusion, the same sensor area. Sigh.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 19, 2012)

nikon just announced a 24 MP aps-c camera.

nikon and canon have truly switched paradigmas in only 1 year....


http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/04/19/Nikon-D3200-with-WiFi-Option

rumor is it has the A77 / NEX-7 sensor... or a slight modification of that sensor.



ps: i would not have started this thread if others would post in the right forum categorys.
but i don´t search the EOS BODIES forum for nikon threads. so i thought there was no thread about the D3200 yet.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 19, 2012)

caruser said:


> recon photography said:
> 
> 
> > the new nikon looks like a killers entry level camera with 24mp for under $700, yes the iso performance will probably be shocking but will people who buy even understand that.
> ...



and why would a normal customer buy such a 36MP camera to begin with?
to have the same noise and same details on A3 prints that he has with a camera that produces more manageable files?

or no wait he buys it for extrem cropping of bird images... and then has to live with the noise.

nah.... if i would buy a D800 i KNOW i would use it for LOW ISO shots.
studio shots or landscape shots when i use a tripod.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> nikon just announced a 24 MP aps-c camera.
> 
> nikon and canon have truly switched paradigmas in only 1 year....
> 
> ...



fair enough moderators deleted all the bs anyways they are what keeps me on here


----------



## moreorless (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Nikon new d3200 24MP!!!*

I actually see this as more of a challange to Canon than the D800 considering that entry level buyers arent tied to a system and are more likely to be swayed by high MP whether they need them or not.

If they release a 650D that merely adds a few bells an whistles then its hard to see them not losing serious ground to Nikon. In order to avoid that I'd say they either need to introduce a new sensor with 20+ MP or up the 650D's AF/FPS performance a good deal.


----------



## samueljay (Apr 19, 2012)

Ohhh shitt, full time auto focus during video! Going to be a big selling point in the entry level dslr market, Canon are going to have to step their game up with the T4i..


----------



## azizjhn (Apr 19, 2012)

Good to see fierce competition it is all good for us. But i dont know why Canon is still silent about T4i/650D or 7D MKII i am waiting :'(


----------



## solarpos (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd like Canon's response to Nikon's two latest releases to be as such:

1. 7D mk2…..Stills only upgrades with ISO improvements, dual cards and same AF as 5D3, no video improvements (keep target price range)
2. T4i/70D…..video AF with 7Dmk1 AF trickle down. CF Card.

Improve the IQ, Improve the NR, Improve the ISO across the board and do it without getting MP crazy.


----------



## azizjhn (Apr 19, 2012)

solarpos said:


> I'd like Canon's response to Nikon's two latest releases to be as such:
> 
> 1. 7D mk2…..Stills only upgrades with ISO improvements, dual cards and same AF as 5D3, no video improvements (keep target price range)
> 2. T4i/70D…..video AF with 7Dmk1 AF trickle down. CF Card.
> ...



AGREE 200% ;D


----------



## altenae (Apr 19, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Oh yay.
> 
> Now even the very entry level digital cameras from Nikon have more megapixels than *any* digital camera from Canon.



Please explain why MP is all that matters. 
Before the D800 21mp was enough. (read the forum topics before the D800 release)

Now after the release of the D800 the 22mp on the 5D mark iii is a shame !

I can't believe so many people are driving themselves crazy with this MP race. 
Oke some will benefit from more MP with the D800. 

But 98% of us will not. 
Then the try to prove that they need more MP and DR by showing us a cat or dog jpg with a width of 800 pixels. 
Sure. 

The image quality of the 12MP of the Canon 450D was not even close to the 12MP of the Canon 5D classic. 

So there is still MP and MP. 

Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net
www.scramble.nl
www.planepix.nl


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 19, 2012)

altenae said:


> Please explain why MP is all that matters.



Of course it is not *all* that matters. But it helps with cropping when using a prime and macro shots, changing aspect ratio and different framing in post-processing, easier framing while shooting because cropping doesn't let you drop into too low mp regions.



azizjhn said:


> Improve the IQ, Improve the NR, Improve the ISO across the board and do it without getting MP crazy.



With the 5d3 in the same mp range than the 5200, it can hardly be argued that 24mp is crazy, at least if Sony's sensor tech keeps delivering and the noise (at least when downsized to 18mp = Canon aps-c) and dr are within reason.

I don't think we'll see much of a 650d soon if Canon was as surprised by this as they seemed by the d800 - with the aps-c line being made for dlsr first-timers that don't have a lens zoo to keep and can easily "jump ship", imho the 600d is toast. Apart from running magic lantern, that is.


----------



## recon photography (Apr 19, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Please explain why MP is all that matters.
> ...



it will be funny for first time dslr buyers comparing the 1100d to the d3200 it has double the mps XD


----------

